

Ted Nelson on Zigzag data structures (2008) - da02
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEj9vqVvHPc

======
da02
There is some more info. about it from someone who worked with Nelson on
Zigzag: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2501597>

